# The Horns of September: Horror/Conspiracy Thriller is now only $1



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

Hello everyone -

Completely and totally excited about introducing my new novel _The Horns of September_. It's a thriller that's been liberally sprinkled with horror. Did I mention it contains the mother of all conspiracy theories? Well, it does!

I'm making it a Halloween special and pricing it at $1.00. Not bad for 503 pages! The price will be good til All Hallows Eve. Further, I'm giving Kindle members the first chance to read it since the paperback version is not yet available.

Here's a brief synopsis:

*Date:* September 1961
*Place: *Longview, South Carolina
*Nickname:* Shucktown
*Unofficial Motto:* Someone is always shuckin' something in Shucktown
Dilemma: All is not right in Shucktown. Just ask Chuck Beckett. He's young, in love and readying his group to audition for Motown Records. He's sure his will be the first interracial group signed by the emerging recording giant. He should be on top of the world, but he's not. For despite living out his dreams, Chuck feels as if he's headed for certain disaster. Repressed memories have begun to surface in the form of dark, paralyzing depressions. These debilitating episodes convince him of one thing - that he is soon about to die. Chuck tries his best to shake it off as so much teenage angst. He finds it increasingly difficult to do so after the good friend who warns him about "the devils in Shucktown," winds up murdered. Her death is the catalyst that leads Chuck Beckett to step out of his comfort zone to confront cabals, demons, monsters knitted out of darkness and all the horrors that arise from the curse known as The Horns of September.

Here's the link: 









Those of you who are looking for a nice juicy read, this might be for you.

Thanks and happy reading!

Wendy


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

wendy: thanks. i one-clicked


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

denbatch - 

Thank you so much! 

I appreciate the support.  



Wendy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I got me one, Wendy. Bought a few momenti ago.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

Edward - 

Wow,   thanks!

I know that reading taste is very subjective so the only thing I can promise you is that the book is long! The manuscript was about 700 pages. My publisher squished it down to 503 pages in the paperback by removing all the space between lines. I'd rather have them do that than reduce the font size! I don't know how many pages that rounds off to on a Kindle! A zillion? 

I also took a cue from readers saying they wanted to see the cover and I gave that a shot. I read a post of yours where you told how to do it. 

I tried! 

Hope you enjoy it! 



Wendy


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

Oooooo, this sounds like a great book. Just bought my copy. Thanks SO much for telling us about it. And thank you for pricing it at $1 for such a long book!!! YAY!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

evpseeker - 

Thank you and you're very welcome. It's obviously great to get this kind of feedback. And while I never made a buying decision solely on whether a book was lengthy, I sure did love it when I found one that I could really sink my teeth into! 

I hope it gives you many hours of reading pleasure! 

Thank you again,


Wendy


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

Yikes! The Horns of September is offline for, hopefully, not too long! 

There wasn't any genre connected to my book so I added a few. I didn't realize it would take it offline when I hit "publish" again. Thought it would just update the info. Goes to show what I know about Kindle, but I really did have to change that.  

Anyone having trouble buying it, or seeing that it's not "live," it's from my adding a genre. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the nice people at amazon will have it available soon. 

I'll also keep checking and post when it does go "live" again. 

I am so sorry about this.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Looks like it is back online.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

koland said:


> Looks like it is back online.


koland -

Really? I just checked my dashboard and it says that it's still under review.

I totally apologize for the inconvenience. I could have sworn I selected the genres, but apparently I didn't otherwise they'd be there!

[tap dances off]


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Perhaps the updates are under review? But the book link itself seemed to be working (sent myself a sample).


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

koland said:


> Perhaps the updates are under review? But the book link itself seemed to be working (sent myself a sample).


koland -

Thank you so much for following up on this. I appreciate your efforts.

I really don't know. I was under the impression that if it didn't say *live*, that the book was not available for sale. On my dashboard it doesn't say this.

We'll go with you and assume that it's available! A big thank you to anyone that actually wanted to purchase the book for being patient. And I'm not going to repeat doing this and use it as a marketing plan because this would be a really, really, really bad one.

If there are any questions about the premise of the book, please post them. I think the best way to get the feel is to download a sample. The problem is that the book starts out decidedly not the way it finishes! I play a good deal with pacing in this story. There's much humor and much horror. A lot of suspense as Chuck tries to figure out what is going on.

It's the kind of book that I always liked to read. By that I mean, strong character development. Course this is good or bad depending on how you feel about the characters, but my stories are very character-driven and not formulaic. There is no template that I use and things happen in the chapters that the characters determine they happen.

I also wanted to say that this story is wildly different than my first book. It's much more mainstream as it's not really erotic and there is a more universal theme - that theme being paranoia!

So if these times are making you paranoid, wander on back and see how it all happened ... at least according to my fictional, make believe story called _The Horns of September. _



Wendy


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

WPotocki said:


> evpseeker -
> 
> Thank you and you're very welcome. It's obviously great to get this kind of feedback. And while I never made a buying decision solely on whether a book was lengthy, I sure did love it when I found one that I could really sink my teeth into!
> 
> ...


Sadly I've made many book buying decisions on how long the books were. I am a fast reader and it always felt like such a waste to spend $7-10 on a book that I would finish in 2 days. Sooooo, I always looked for the longest ones I could find that might have been interesting to me. Some habits are really hard to break. LOL Anyway, I hope to start reading your book the latter part of this week.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

evpseeker said:


> Sadly I've made many book buying decisions on how long the books were. I am a fast reader and it always felt like such a waste to spend $7-10 on a book that I would finish in 2 days. Sooooo, I always looked for the longest ones I could find that might have been interesting to me. Some habits are really hard to break. LOL Anyway, I hope to start reading your book the latter part of this week.


evpseeker -

Well, there you go then! I now know how to please at least one reader!  It's more than I knew before you posted.

I'm working on two books at the moment, and I hope you'll be happy to hear that one is going to be even longer than this one! I'm up to page 143 and not even near into the story yet. Lordie these characters are up to no good and it's all I can do to keep up with them.

I'll keep my fingers crossed that you like the current one. My hope is that it's the kind of book a reader will get lost in and forget about the real world to live in the one I created - at least for a little while.

Thanks again for your purchase. And thanks to everyone who took the plunge.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

It's set in South Carolina. I'm in South Carolina, so how could I NOT purchase it?  

I'm with evpseeker regarding book length. I hate to pay that kind of money for a book I'll finish in no time. I've chosen books based on length too. So I love that your book is SO long.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

KimmyA said:


> It's set in South Carolina. I'm in South Carolina, so how could I NOT purchase it?
> 
> I'm with evpseeker regarding book length. I hate to pay that kind of money for a book I'll finish in no time. I've chosen books based on length too. So I love that your book is SO long.


You're from South Carolina? Uh-oh! 

Don't know how you'll feel about what happens there! LOL Hopefully, this is all in my imagination and nothing like that really occurred!

I do love the backdrop of this fictional place. It lent itself beautifully to all the horrors that happen there. It's like some people - they look so pretty and they are so not that way!

Well, now I know the way to your heart also! I thank you for your purchase and truly hope you love the characters and the story as much as I loved writing about them. Some of these characters went straight to my heart and it'll be interesting to see if readers feel the same way.

Thank you!

Wendy


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

WPotocki said:


> You're from South Carolina? Uh-oh!
> 
> Don't know how you'll feel about what happens there! LOL Hopefully, this is all in my imagination and nothing like that really occurred!


If all the bad stuff stays in Longview and doesn't travel statewide, I'll be ok.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

KimmyA said:


> If all the bad stuff stays in Longview and doesn't travel statewide, I'll be ok.


So funny!

All I can say is that evil spreads faster than spreadable butter on a hot potato!

What happens in Longview is no exception.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey everyone - 

Just letting everyone know that this nice juicy little slice of horror is still available.  

Copies have been sent out so that it can be professionally reviewed. I'm still awaiting word on that front, but have my fingers crossed. Tried holding my breath, but that didn't last too long. 

If anyone is craving something other than Halloween candy (and why, oh why do the grocery stores put a bucket of candy on sale for a freakin' penny? As if my hips need that sort of temptation!), it's here for the taking. 

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

Hello everyone! 

Just wanted to let everyone know that The Horns of September is still only $1.00. I'm playing Santa and keeping your Christmas budgets in mind! I also wanted to tell you a little more. 

Recently, I had posted a thread about a new movie called The House of the Devil. Basically, it's a film that's a throwback to the films of the 80s. Someone who has seen it - twice - said that it's one of those slow-burners. It let's things percolate and build tension. Well, that's what my novel is.  

The Horns of September is very much a throwback to the way stories used to be written. The story takes it's time. There's no rush ... but there is a climax. Think Ira Levin's Rosemary's Baby ... or Stepford Wives. When the story opens, everything is normal and almost idyllic. Then slowly one-by-one, the protagonist has pieces of a puzzle tossed into their lap. The pieces seem out of place in terms of the normalcy of their lives and/or the place they are living. What could they mean? You journey with them as the noose tightens and the blood begins to boil because the mystery they thought was outside their closely knit circle, turns out to be closer to home. 

This is the way I structured my story. It harkens back to this slowly paced, tension-building story. The ending is taut and not at all what's expected. It is the first in a series. 

If you're a fan of this type of novel, then The Horns of September just might be for you!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

Very pleased to announce that I'm offering The Horns of September for free through Smashwords. Here's all the info including the link:

The Horns of September
Coupon Code: RU44P
Expires: February 28, 2010

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/7345

Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

In honor of this month and the fact I finished two more novels (whew!), I'm offering The Horns of September for free. The coupon is good until the end of this month.

Enjoy!

Here's the coupon info and the link to Smashwords:

Promotional price: $0.00
Coupon Code: AA34T
Expires: September 30, 2010

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/7345

Synopsis:

Date: September 1961
Place: Longview, South Carolina
Nickname: Shucktown
Unofficial Motto: Someone is always shuckin' something in Shucktown

Dilemma: All is not right in Shucktown. Just ask Chuck Beckett. He's young, in love and readying his group to audition for Motown Records. He's sure his will be the first interracial group signed by the emerging recording giant. He should be on top of the world, but he's not. For despite living out his dreams, Chuck feels as if he's headed for certain disaster. Repressed memories have begun to surface in the form of dark, paralyzing depressions. These debilitating episodes convince him of one thing - that he is soon about to die. Chuck tries his best to shake it off as so much teenage angst. He finds it increasingly difficult to do so after the good friend who warns him about "the devils in Shucktown," winds up murdered. Her death is the catalyst that leads Chuck Beckett to step out of his comfort zone to confront cabals, demons, monsters knitted out of darkness and all the horrors that arise from the curse known as The Horns of September.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wendy,

Welcome back to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your profile signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello everyone - 

In pre-celebration of my new novel Adduné: Part I. The Vampire’s Game, I've lowered the price of The Horns of September to only $1. 

Hope you enjoy!


----------

